
Bringing Extinct Animals Back to Life? - mstats
https://thewalrus.ca/can-science-bring-extinct-animals-back-to-life/
======
cwal37
I actually assumed this article was a few years old since I've read several
variants covering the exact same people and species. If you like this kind of
thing, far and away my favorite piece I've ever read on un-extincting a
species is "Pleistocene Park"[1]. It's ~9k words or so, but really great.

[1]
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/pleisto...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/pleistocene-
park/517779/)

~~~
psankar
This is better than the original article.

------
pharke
From the description of the bird, this sounds like a terrible idea. If they
were successful in restoring populations of these birds to the current
environment, wouldn't they immediately resume their role as an agricultural
pest? Destroying crops and orchards and fouling vast swathes of the landscape?
Not to mention their potential impact on modern life, if you think running
into a migration of geese with an aircraft is bad, what about a cloud of
similarly sized animals that take over an area for hours to days. They could
completely ground all air traffic in and out of a city. Worse yet, what if
they decide to take up residence in cities. Mourning doves and rock doves have
already done so and are enough of a nuisance, adding their larger cousins to
the mix would exacerbate the issue immeasurably. We'd have no choice but to
exterminate them all over again.

~~~
sametmax
No choice ? You don't see any other possible solution ? You can't even imagine
it's possible somebody find one ?

------
devoply
Kill 75% of animals on the planet... Bring back a few... Don't it always seem
to go that you don't know what you got till its gone, take a paradise put up a
parking lot.

------
abhinai
Where do I donate to these guys?

